# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Semundja misterioze qe po godet Boten: S.A.R.S. (Sindroma Akute e Frymëmarrjes)

## shigjeta

Zyrtarët botërorë të shëndetësisë po përpiqen të gjejnë shkaktarët e një sëmundjeje misterioze e ngjashme me pneumoninë që ka goditur Azinë dhe Kanadanë. Thuhet se raste të mundëshme të sëmundjes janë vënë re edhe në Britani, Australi dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara. 

Ekspertët theksojnë se sëmundja nuk duket se përhapet nëpërmjet kontakteve të rastësishme dhe se ka shumë të ngjarë që ajo të jetë formë e ndonjë virusi jo të zakonshëm ose një formë e re gripi. 

Spitalet dhe aeroportet në mbarë botën janë në gjendje alarmi për personat që mund të jenë infektuar me atë që doktorët e quajnë sindroma akute e frymëmarjes. Njerëzit e e prekur nga kjo sëmundje dhe që kanë vdekur janë nga Hong Kongu, Vietnami, Taivani dhe Singapori.

Disa prej viktimave ishin udhëtarë nga Knadaja dhe Gjermania. Sëmundja nuk ka reaguar nga antibiotikëve gjë që i ka shqetësuar shkencëtarët pasi sëmundja është tepër infektive.

Organizata botërore e shëndetësisë lëshoi mejnjëherë një paralajmërim nëpërmjet të cilit udhëtarëve u bëhet thirrje të kenë kujdes ndaj simptomave të tilla si temperatura e lartë, kollitja dhe vështirësi në frymëmarrje. 

Sekretari i Shëndetësisë së Hong Kongut, Yeoh Kiong thotë se po bëhen përpjekje për të krahasuar nëse të gjitha rastet e njoftuara kanë lidhje me njëra tjetrën. Pasi pas kontakteve me disa zyrtarë të tjerë të shëndetit, ne mendojmë se disa raste ndoshta nuk janë të lidhura.

Ministri kinez i shëndetësisë Zhang Wenkang u tha dje gazetarëve se se punonjësit shëndetësore po kryejnë kërkime në Kinën jugore, rajon i njohur si burim për forma të reja gripi.

Shtetet e Bashkuara kanë dërhguar shkencëtarë në Hong Kong dhe Kinë për të ndihmuar në këto kërkime. Qëndra amerikane për kontrollin e sëmundjeve shpreson të njoftojë këtë javë arritjet e para të te rezultateve në këto kërkime.

Deri tani nga kjo sëmundje kanë gjetur vdekjen 9 veta dhe janë prekur rreth 400 të tjerë. Ekspertët thonë se Të infektuarit janë kryesisht punonjës spitalesh të cilët kanë marrë kontaktet e para me të sëmurët.

Ndërkohë në 11 laboratorë virusalë në mbarë botën, shkencëtarët po punojnë ditë e natë për të përcaktuar virusin përgjegjës për këtë sëmundje. Në qarqet shkencore ekziston mendimi se një ditë bota do të preket nga një epidemi gripi, por jo si ajo e vitit 1918 kur rreth 20 milionë vetë humbën jetën. Gjithashtu ekspertët thonë se virusi i tanishëm që shkakton këtë sindromë duket se nuk është i llojit gripal, pasi ai nuk përhapet me shpejtësi dhe prek vetëm personat që bien në konatk të ngushtë me pacientin.

Marre nga _VOA_

----------


## Asteroid

Virusi pergjegjes i kesaj pneumonie misterioze po perhapet ne te gjithe boten, bilanci deri ne momentin qe po shkruaj ka arritur ne 62 te vdekur dhe 1700 te infektuar.

Autoritetet shendetesore australiane njoftuan sot per rastin e pare, ndersa ne Kanada dhe ne veçanti ne Toronto jane rregjistruar brenda dy diteve 135 te infekuar dhe 4 te vdekur.

Ne Kine, vendi i origjines se virusit SARS, numerohen 34 te vdekur dhe 806 te infektuar.

Autoritet shendetesore kane njoftuar izolime te njerezeve ne Hong Kong (1200 veta), Singapor (945) dhe Taivan (539).

Ne Panama tre raste te dyshuara.

Ne Gjermani 4 raste.

Ne Belgjike 5 te dyshuar per infektim

Ne France plot raste per te dyshuar per infektim

Ne Itali pese njerez te nje familje jane izoluar.


Kujdes !!! Virusi perhapet me ane te teshtiturave, te sterkalave te peshtymes, te ujit dhe te puthjes me gjuhe !!!!

----------


## Asteroid

Kanada, 2 prill. - Emergjenca nga S.A.R.S. nuk eshte perhapur veten ne Azi dhe tani po kercenon seriozisht dhe Kanadane. Jane 160 rastet e shenuara ne Ontario, ku qe nga fillimi i marsit jane rregjistruar 4 te vdekur, te gjithe ne Toronto. Mijera njerez jane futur ne izolim dhe dy spitale te Torontos jane mbyllur per te evituar perhapjen e semundjes. Komisari per sigurine publike ne Ontario, doktor James Young, beri te ditur se tashme ka jave qe po rregjistrohen raste te reja çdo dite. Perhapja e madhe e virusit te pneumonise "vrasese" ne nje kohe kaq te shkurter, i ka frikesuar ekspertet te cilet mendojne se virusi perhapet ne rruge ajrore dhe jo me ane te teshtimave dhe te sterkalave te peshtymes, siç ishte menduar ne fillim.

*Bilanci ka arritur ne 2000 te infektuar dhe 75 te vdekur.Dhe ka prekur dhe shtete te tjera si Malajzia, Indonezia dhe Tailanda.*







*Frika eshte e madhe saqe edhe kafshet po mbajne maska mbrojtese*

----------


## angeldust

Vetem se ato maskat prej pelhure te bardhe te operacionit qe mbajne zakonisht kirurget, nuk parandalojne asgje. Nqs. te ben te ndihesh me mire te mbash ate maske, mund ta mbash, kuptohet. Por ajo eshte pothuaj sikur nuk ke asnje pengese ndaj virusit.

Per keto lloj virusesh duhen maska speciale filtruese, te perbera nga nje material i vecante. Disa jane maskat HEPA ose N95-100. Gjithashtu duhen mbajtur dhe syze plastike laboratori (googles) dhe veshje te tjera vecanerisht per njerezit qe punojne ne spitale me nje rrezik te tille.

----------


## ilirkapedani

lere lere sot thane keto lajmet ketu qe jane konfirmuar 8 vdekje nga SARS vetem ne Toronto. na ka hyre frika keq mor aman. po mendoj ta ler fundin e vitit shkollor edhe tja kercas ne shqiperi tek prinderit. jane bere merak fare sidomos kur kishin pare policat me maska qe i kishin vene te rrethonin spitalet ketu. lam nam fare.

----------


## cunimartum

o liro lam nam?
ca bohet ketej nga Jane st. lale pupupu  ja plasin jevgjit me te kollitura   do gjetur ndonje maske  le qe ki mendjen mos puth ndonje goce nga ato te markhamit 
edhe te scarabouruse se jane te virusume

----------


## angeldust

Ja nje artikull i fundit per situaten ne Toronto... Me falni qe eshte ne anglisht... Ky spitali qe ka pasur te semure me SARS, nuk pranon me rastet jo-urgjente te te semureve me probleme te tjera, nga frika e nje infektimi te metejshem te njerezve me kete virus. Vetem rastet me urgjente te cdo te semuri pranohen te futen ne spital. 



   Follow-up on Canadian SARS Cases: An Expert Interview
   With Robert A. Fowler, MD, MS


   Alfred J. Saint Jacques, MBA

   April 1, 2003  Editor's note: Since our last discussion with Robert A. Fowler, MD, MS, assistant professor
   at the University of Toronto and associate scientist at the Department of Critical Care Medicine and
   General Internal Medicine at Sunnybrook and Women's College Health Science Centre in Toronto,
   Ontario, Canada, the number of cases of severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) in Canada and
   specifically in the Toronto area has increased dramatically. Medscape's Alfred Saint Jacques spoke
   again to Dr. Fowler to get an update. Steven Shadowitz, MD, from the Department of Medicine, Division of
   General Internal Medicine, Sunnybrook and Women's College Health Sciences Centre, contributed to
   the information in this interview. 

   It should be noted that when this correspondent called Sunnybrook and Women's College Health
   Science Centre to speak with Dr. Fowler, the following notice was recorded on the institution's phone:
   "Sunnybrook and Women's SARS Alert. For infection control and prevention, patient visiting is
   suspended until further notice with the exception of palliative care patients, critically ill children, partners
   in the birthing process, or those visiting a patient whose death may be imminent. Until further notice, all
   nonurgent clinics and all nonurgent surgery cases are cancelled. Please call to confirm any clinic
   appointment or surgery before you come to Sunnybrook and Women's." 

   Medscape: Can you give me an update on the two SARS patients that we discussed in our last
   interview two weeks ago? 

   Dr. Fowler: The one patient who had been discharged from the ICU to a negative-pressure isolation
   room has now been discharged from the hospital. The other patient who was placed in the ICU is still
   critically ill and remains in our ICU intubated and ventilated. Another patient was recently admitted. So,
   currently, we have two patients in our ICU. 

   Medscape: How has the situation with SARS changed at your institution and in the greater Toronto
   area since we last spoke? 

   Dr. Fowler: As of April 1, 2003, there have been more than 150 probable or suspected cases within
   Canada. Ontario is reporting 56 probable and 68 suspect cases. British Columbia is reporting 2
   probable and 12 suspect cases. New Brunswick is reporting 1 suspect case. Saskatchewan is reporting
   1 suspect case. Alberta is reporting 7 suspect cases. Prince Edward Island is reporting 4 suspect
   cases. To date, there have been 6 deaths. These numbers are clearly still rising. 

   At our hospital, we have created a ward of negative pressure rooms to accommodate the increased
   burden of illness. We are currently treating anywhere between 15 to 20 patients and many of our SARS
   patients are healthcare workers from other institutions. 

   Medscape: You mentioned healthcare workers among those new patients. How many of the total
   patient load in your area are healthcare workers? How did they get infected? Are any from your
   institution? 

   Dr. Fowler: Many of the infected healthcare workers cared for patients at the onset of the outbreak, before
   there was a true appreciation of the illness, and before full precautions were taken. There are a
   significant number of healthcare workers comprising the total number of patients currently being treated.
   Fortunately, at our center we have been able to maintain excellent compliance with infection precautions
   and our own healthcare workers have been less affected than at some hospitals involved in the care of
   the first couple of cases. 

   Medscape: What diagnostics are being used in addition to the case definition that you mentioned in
   our last discussion? 

   Dr. Fowler: As you recall from our last discussion, our suspect case definition is the presence of
   symptoms including fever greater than 38 degrees Celcius or respiratory symptoms including cough or
   shortness of breath and a compatible travel history (Hong Kong; Guangdong Province, China; Hanoi,
   Vietnam; or Singapore) or contact exposure, including potential contact at specific Toronto hospitals.
   Probable cases are those meeting the suspect case definition together with severe progressive
   respiratory illness suggestive of atypical pneumonia or acute respiratory distress syndrome with no
   known cause. 

   Beyond the appropriate triage of patents to care areas, the investigations and laboratory tests that we
   have been routinely ordering include a chest x-ray, documentation of oxygen saturation, CBC and
   differential, PTT, INR, electrolytes, creatinine, liver function tests, LDH, CPK, calcium, albumin, two sets
   of blood cultures, sputum for routine C&S, a beta HCG if of child-bearing age in women, and in addition
   throat swab in viral transport media, nasal pharyngeal swab and aspirate, and serology to be sent to our
   local public health lab. 

   Medscape: What is the current treatment protocol that you are using? How has it changed from what
   you were doing before? 

   Dr. Fowler: Our treatment regimen has been simplified as we think we are learning more about SARS.
   The treatment protocol consists of a combination of antibacterial and antiviral medications. The antiviral
   medication is intravenous ribavirin at 2 g IV loading dose and 1 g IV everu 6 hours for 4 days. Then 0.5 g
   IV every 8 hours for 6 days with the option to change to oral ribavirin depending on the patient's clinical
   condition. Antibacterials include levofloxacin 500 mg orally or IV once daily or a combination of
   ceftriaxone 1 g IV daily and azithromycin 500 mg orally or IV once daily. 

   Medscape: Since we last spoke two weeks ago, how have precautions for healthcare professionals
   in your area changed? 

   Dr. Fowler: The precautions have become more stringent to the point where everyone on staff is required
   to wear protective gowns, gloves, and masks. Nonessential personnel, volunteers, and even medical
   students have been sent home; and physicians, nurses, and other healthcare staff members are
   working longer hours because they are being assigned shifts to look after patients. In addition,
   interhospital travel of staff and patients is now prohibited. 

   Medscape: I noticed that when I called you, there was a message on the phone that warned people
   about the SARS alert at your institution. Could you comment on that? 

   Dr. Fowler: The local, provincial, and national coordinators have been very helpful in providing multiple
   daily updates, and we are attempting to do the same for the public and staff of the hospital. This is an
   extremely serious world outbreak and it's clearly not over yet. However, it is important to add that the
   overwhelming majority of our cases are stable, not critically ill, and are going home after a one-week
   hospital stay. 

   Reviewed by Gary D. Vogin, MD

----------


## Vajzë_Mistrece

*C'fare eshte SARS?*

Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS) eshte emertuar  virusi Kinez syndromat e  te cilit tashme jane shperndare ne vendet me te medha te botes. Mendohet qe virusi eshte shfaqur per te paren here ne Guandong, Kine gjate nentorit te 2002. Ne Mars eshte bere raporti i pare i te infektuarit nga virusi Sars, i cili ka qene nje bisnesmen amerikan. Shkencetaret nga US Center for Disease Control besojne se Corona Virus (lloj virusi gjithashtu i njohur  per  semundjen e te te ftohtit tipike ne Kine) eshte shkaku me i besueshem  i virusit Sars. Specialistet e shendetit theksojne me keqardhje  faktin qe numri i te rinjve te infektuar nga Sars eshte rritur ne menyre te konsiderueshme. 


* Sars- semundje vdekjeprurese!*

Virusi Sars eshte i pasherueshem, nuk ka vaksine specifike per sherim. Ne shume raste eshte zbuluar qe te infektuarit nga Sars kane veshtiresi ne frymemarrje shenje kjo e njejte te infektuarit nga semundja e te ftohtit. 

*Shifrat Boterore te te Infektuarve*

Tani per tani shifrat tregojne qe 4 nga 100 te infektuar jane ne gjendje fatale. Te thenat e rasteve te vdekjes jane rritur 5%-6% nga 4% te dhenat origjinale.

Te thenat me te fundit: te infektuarit (rastet e vdekjes) 
Hong Kong - 357(11) 
Singapore - 74(2) 
Vietnam - 59 (4) 
Canada - 33 (3) 
Britain - 3 (0) 
US - 40 (0) 
China - 792 (34) 


Referencat:
"Countries Fight to Stem Sars."_BBC News_.25 April 2003.25 April 2003..

"Aeroport Virus Urged."_BBC News_.27 March 2003. 25 April 2003..

----------


## vagabondi1

booo  sa i poshter qeka ky virusi
do zoti mos perhapet me shume ne bot,se kush e di si do shkoj puna pastaj

----------


## SH_H

per mendimin tim SARS-i do te perhapet shume shpejt ne gjithe boten dhe do te vdesin gjysma e njerezve  :majmun duke kercyer:   :majmun duke kercyer:  
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SH_H

rrofte SARS-i ...

le ta dine keta njerez se sa te dobet jane...

----------


## ExTaSy

> rrofte SARS-i ...
> 
> le ta dine keta njerez se sa te dobet jane...


COVID-19 Edhe me i rrezikshem...

----------


## Claspo

presim replikat nga viti 2030

----------


## Njuton



----------

